
Analyse Asia 46: Smartphones, Watches and Bubbles in Asia with Ben Bajarin - bleongcw
http://analyse.asia/2015/07/18/episode-46-smartphones-watches-bubbles-in-china-india-with-ben-bajarin/
======
bleongcw
Synopsis: Ben Bajarin from Techpinions and Creative Strategies joined us again
to discuss the different market dynamics for smartphones in China and India,
the recent debate on Apple Watch sales based on non-sequitur numbers, and the
hot technology bubble discussion in US as to the consequences to the Asian
market. We also discussed how the research firms work out the smartphone and
smart watch numbers by tracking the supply chains, whether Xiaomi is truly in
the high end smartphone market in China and the customer experience with the
Apple Watch across the globe.

